# Hey, I'm Tensei



## Tensei85 (May 16, 2009)

Hey, Its great to meet everyone!

A little about myself I(I've) study(studied) quite a few systems or Martial Arts including:

Wing Chun
Tong Long Quan
Bagua Zhuang
Taiji Quan
TKD 
Judo 
J.J.
B.J.J.
Muay Thai
Hapkido
Bai Mei
Tong Bei Quan
Karate (Shotokan)
Aikido
Kenjutsu
etc...

And am an avid learner of Martial Arts, but overall am an easy going person.

So its great to meet everyone.


----------



## Tensei85 (May 16, 2009)

Forgot to mention.
And have been training for 16 years, since I was 8. (24) man, I'm getting old!
: )~ j/k


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 16, 2009)

Welcome to MartialTalk and no you are not old! (just a kid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Tez3 (May 16, 2009)

I should be so old lol! Welcome to MT!


----------



## IcemanSK (May 16, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (May 16, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 16, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Forgot to mention.
> And have been training for 16 years, since I was 8. (24) man, I'm getting old!
> : )~ j/k


 
First Welcome 

Now I am sorry... I don't want to do this... but it is required whenever someone in their 20s says they are old.

OLD  ... I have leather jackets older than you... I'm working on 24 too...FOR THE SECOND TIME!!!! :tantrum: You're not old you're still a kid for crying out loud 

OK, Now I'm calm...... Of all those styles you listed is there one you actually consider the one you train? Is there a specific style you call yours? Example I have trained Shaolin Long Fist, Wing Chun, Sanda, Bagua, Xingyiquan, Jujutsu, TKD, and a couple of styles of Taijiquan and others I am likely forgetting (remember I am ACTUALLY old so I'm allowed to forget) but I am a Yang Style Taijiquan person.


----------



## Tensei85 (May 16, 2009)

Hey thanks for the welcoming and greetings,

Xue Sheng, as far as styles I would have to say the one's that I can really relate to are Wing Chun and Tong Long Quan. But I hold all the others in great respect and still enjoy learning more about them but Wing Chun & Tong Long Quan are the ones I've studied the longest and hopefully can demonstrate with atleast noticable mechanics. (well maybe)


----------



## Tensei85 (May 16, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> First Welcome
> 
> Now I am sorry... I don't want to do this... but it is required whenever someone in their 20s says they are old.
> 
> OLD  ... I have leather jackets older than you... I'm working on 24 too...FOR THE SECOND TIME!!!! :tantrum: You're not old you're still a kid for crying out loud



Xue Sheng,
Haven't you heard after you reach 40 (sorry, I know the word is taboo) you keep getting younger every year, so pretty soon you'll be younger than me. lol


----------



## terryl965 (May 16, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy the site


----------



## seasoned (May 16, 2009)

Hey, welcome aboard. Enjoy.


----------



## arnisador (May 16, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (May 17, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## just2kicku (May 17, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy......Kiddo


----------



## goingd (May 17, 2009)

Nice to be meeting you!

@ Tez3: You have Get Backers in your signature! (sorry, anime nerd)


----------



## hongkongfooey (May 17, 2009)

hello!


----------



## Drac (May 18, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome...


----------



## bluekey88 (May 18, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Miles (May 28, 2009)

Welcome from a fellow Michigander!


----------



## Domino (May 29, 2009)

To have such a variety of martial arts to try in the first place is impressive. Welcomez


----------



## Tensei85 (May 29, 2009)

Thanks a lot Miles & everyone else,
Its great being here.

Domino,
yea especially when I was a teenager I was overly ambitious and wanted to do everything and anything but I would spend atleast 5 years in each style to get atleast a basic understanding. But in the end I found I could best relate to CMA so thats what I persued and am still doing so.


----------



## Domino (May 29, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Thanks a lot Miles & everyone else,
> Its great being here.
> 
> Domino,
> yea especially when I was a teenager I was overly ambitious and wanted to do everything and anything but I would spend atleast 5 years in each style to get atleast a basic understanding. But in the end I found I could best relate to CMA so thats what I persued and am still doing so.



Cool, I have to agree, same, 
however Im intrigued by drunken style and wing chun pole at the moment,would love to get me one.


----------



## Tensei85 (May 29, 2009)

Domino said:


> Cool, I have to agree, same,
> however Im intrigued by drunken style and wing chun pole at the moment,would love to get me one.



Yea, Zuijiu Quan is pretty cool! Actually both Tong Long Quan & Ying Jiao Pai have a Drunken form as well. In Tong Long its called "Zui Luohan"


----------



## MBuzzy (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting


----------



## Tensei85 (May 29, 2009)

Hey MBuzzy,

thanks, actually I see that your location is in Dayton. If you dont mind me asking where do you train at? I've spent a lot of time in Dayton in the past and sometimes still go there. (friends from the University transferred there) thanks, i would like to check out a few m.a. schools at some point. Thanks.


----------

